# fleece bedding?



## seth (Mar 25, 2008)

so all the time i have owned rats i have been putting shavings in there cage's but its a real pain i mean every two days it starts to stink and then i have to change it and i have to do it constantly so i was wondering about putting in fleece so i just wanted to know how many layers because i have no idea :? please help!?


seth


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Are the shavings you've been using pine?


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Shavings just shouldn't be used in general...2 of my babies were badly treated before they came to me and were kept in shavings and developed a lot of chest problems from it eventually it turned into severe lung disease. Granted some rats are fine in shavings, I wouldn't risk it with any of mine...I use Bio-Catolet! Tis brilliant!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I do one layer of fleece, but also a litterbox.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I do two layers, Though my babies are litter trained, they do have pee accidents once in a while and I find it asorbs it better with 2 layers, also absorbs water from pea fishing lol..


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I use one layer, usually just a towel, plus litter boxes.


----------



## seth (Mar 25, 2008)

the thing is my little men don't know what a litter box is so i think i need a lot more layers  but i also heard about plastic carpet protector what you guy's think about that stuff?


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

I use one sheet of fleece, provide a litterbox, and I also use a dog training pad/small animal cage liner beneath the sheet of fleece for extra absorption and odor control.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an addtional question about fleece bedding...if its put on shelves and such, does it retain odor more? How often do you change it out?


----------



## Cate (Nov 12, 2007)

If the shelves are plastic, (eg. ferplast ledges, etc), then all you need is a carpet protecter over the top. 
If they're wire shelves then cut some thick card/thin wood to fit the shelves and wrap the fleece around it. 
The fleece will have to be washed every 3 days or so (though you may prefer to wash it every other day if your rats aren't litter trained, or if you have a lot of adult males who are fond of marking their territory). if you leave it for any longer than that it will smell and attract flies.
Most carpet protectors can last for 4 weeks before they need to be changed, but this can vary depending on how much your rats like to gnaw.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i use only one layer of fleece, but for their pee corners i put an extra piece of paper towel under the fleece to keep puddles from starting.


----------

